# Cannot pass nr!!!



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am having the worst time passing the NR ive tooken it 3 times and already did my refresher but im only 18 and not going to give up on my medic dream, Is there anything i can do and remember to help me this next time? also im terrible at studying any tips?








"If its something you want keep fighting for it "


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 28, 2011)

"tooken"?


----------



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes sir 3 times this is my 4th


----------



## medicdan (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you taking the NREMT written for Basic or Medic? Do you know your problem areas? What and how have you been studying? 
Please proof read and spellcheck your posts-- "tooken" is not a word in my dictionary. That, or get Firefox.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> "tooken"?


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally, I don't think it matters if it is the basic or medic test.  Let's be honest - neither test is truly that difficult.  

If you've never taken a computer based test, the first time you take NR, it can throw you.  The second time you take the test, I don't think the format is a legitimate reason for not passing, therefore, the test taker must not know the material.  If you fail again on the third attempt, maybe it is time to start asking some hard questions about whether or not you are truly cut out to do the job, regardless of how badly you may want it.

US EMS is far from rocket science (another well beaten topic, for another post) and I, personally, would have some serious concerns about working with someone who is having that difficult of a time grasping and retaining the required testing material.  Not trying to be mean, just calling it like I see it.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 28, 2011)

Epi-do said:


> Personally, I don't think it matters if it is the basic or medic test.  Let's be honest - neither test is truly that difficult.
> 
> If you've never taken a computer based test, the first time you take NR, it can throw you.  The second time you take the test, I don't think the format is a legitimate reason for not passing, therefore, the test taker must not know the material.  If you fail again on the third attempt, maybe it is time to start asking some hard questions about whether or not you are truly cut out to do the job, regardless of how badly you may want it.
> 
> US EMS is far from* rocket science* (another well beaten topic, for another post) and I, personally, would have some serious concerns about working with someone who is having that difficult of a time grasping and retaining the required testing material.  Not trying to be mean, just calling it like I see it.



its not brain science its rocket surgery?! 

anyway more to the point, the original poster said he is 18 are you still in high school? did you graduate?
i know folks are going to harp on "tooken" and that was really bad, i am not sure if your joking or tooken is part of your  personal vernacular or not but it is not proper english.
anyway ok study tips i passed the first time so i am not sure about this but some folks who had to take it more than once said that the nremt site tells you what areas you are having problems with,
so whatever it tells you hit those areas hard, don't overstudy there is only so much benefit to cramming, don't study at all 24 hours before the test, eat a good meal before you go,
and choose a test time thats comfortable for you, most people can't roll right out of bed and test, so if you have been doing it in the morning maybe switch to late morning or afternoon etc..
thats about all i can think of.
if you really want to do this you can hang in there


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand your point Epi-do but I disagree somewhat.

Some people don't test well and it isn't necessarily a reflection on them and if they truly know the material.  Nor is it necessarily a reflection on how they would respond in real life.

To the OP I would suggest reevaluating your study & test taking skills.  Here are some things to get you started:

For studying get into a study group and if you don't know your weak areas have them help you identify your weak areas.  Don't spend more than 2 hours a day studying.  If you have practice questions in your book do them and before looking up the correct answer try to explain or defend it to your study group or another EMT.

Night before the exam don't cram in fact don't study.  Relax and get a good nights sleep.  Watch what you eat and your caffeine intake.  Exercise.

Day of exam eat a healthy breakfast.  Try to stay relaxed.  Right before the exam starts close your eyes and take a deep breath.  Read each question carefully and look for quantifiers such as "Always" & "Never".  Don't read more into the question then what is already there. Once you understand what is being asked then read each answer.  You should be able to immediately get rid of two answers.  With the remaining two possible answers look for the best one or the one that is the least wrong.  You might think all the answers suck so look for the least suckiest answer.  Remember often your first instinct is correct.

Good luck.


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 28, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> "tooken"?


----------



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks nwhitney for being understanding i feel your advice is going to be helpful, as to all the other people critizing on my typo wow! i asked a question not to get my grammar judged!


----------



## crazycajun (Jun 28, 2011)

OK seriously. If you haven't passed in three tries I think it may be time for you to consider another line of work. If you are having that much trouble with the NREMT how do you expect to remember what to do with a live patient? I know this sounds harsh but people who squeak by or have to take the test multiple times have never made good medics in my experience and were gone within 6 months.


----------



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

IDK and or care who you are this is something i want so you might think your opinion matters but to be honest idc your a nobody and you trying to kill it means nothing so move on .


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys, stop feeding the troll.


----------



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would think a guy who is a medic would'nt try to put someone down who looks up to all of the brave paramedics who do this day in and out.


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jun 28, 2011)

If your a patient and the EMT/Medic showed up in a wrinkled uniform, disorganized response bag and didn't speak proper grammar, you don't think your opinion of them as a medic would be poor?

Personally, I blame texting for poor command of the English language these days.

On the original subject, I've found the best way to understand something fully is having to try to instruct someone else what you're learning.  I honestly believe I became a stronger medic after teaching a few courses, even though I had already learned the information; having to explain it to others helped me further understand what I was teaching.

I don't know if that made sense, it's 0200 and I was heading to bed when I saw this.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Izaya64 said:


> I would think a guy who is a medic would'nt try to put someone down who looks up to all of the brave paramedics who do this day in and out.



If you truly look up to us, then you should have the presence of mind to understand why we have certain standards and if someone can not or will not meet them they are not allowed into our ranks.


----------



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

Watch im going to be in those rankings and im walk away with a middle finger held high towards you !


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone know what the record for the quickest ban in EMTLife history is?


----------



## Izaya64 (Jun 28, 2011)

I joined this for support and to see if maybe some of the guys who do this would help me and give me the confidence to keep going and not give up got exactly opposite.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's enough of the attitude in this one.


----------

